# Mike Mentzer Heavy Duty 2 training routine



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has any information regarding this training routine. I understand that 1 warm up set is performed per exercise which is then followed by 1 working set to failure. After researching on various forums and websites im still unaware of rest periods, static and eccentric exercise phases (when they should be incorporated) as some articles seem to contradict each other?

This is what i have so far....if anyone could shed any light on the issues explained above id be very grateful  cheers guys

"Day 1 chest and back

DB flyes supersetted with flat or incline DB press

DB pullovers supersetted with reverse grip barbell rows

Deadlifts

Day 5 Legs

Leg extensions supersetted with squats

Calf raises

Day 9 Delts and arms

DB side raises

DB rear delt laterals

Barbell curls

Lying French press supersetted with dips

Day 13 legs

Same exercises as day 5, legs

Day 17

Repeat cycle, beginging with day one, chest and back"


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am currently reading, high intensity training the mike mentzer way. Definatly a very interesting read and i will be giving it a go.

From what I gather u should have a training partner to help u train PAST positive failure, so u can perform forced reps and negatives in your 1 working set and achieve full positive, isometric and negative failure!

I am very skepical about the rest periods and he does suggest a minimum of 4 days between gym visits but I will give it a go, Iv always been a very hard gainer and hopefully High intensity will help me with gaining!


----------

